# 2010 Atlantic City ISS Show show reviews



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

WAS A PRETTY GOOD SHOW . The usual suspects. Was imprwssionec with harry'and belquetes step u p in marketing. I did some some new printers and finally seen the the breeze in person. The breeze though it seemed sluggish was very impressive. If it could be a reliable unit coul#d very well be worth looking at first over all machines. Only issue at 12/15 I saw was I can't imagine spending 60k for that so 'caled production speed. Notic3ably no sawgrass or mimaki.


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

I too was at the show and agree that it was great. I was mostly looking at the DTG printers and I brought my own files to test print. With quite a few samples obtained I have got my mind pretty well made up as to which ones impressed. One caveat, some of these companies should have thoroughly trained help available for us would be customers. The people operating the Freejet 320 TX at the Davis International booth could not download an eps file to print and had printer registration issues when they could not print directly over the white underbase. It seems that Davis Int'l isn't pushing it seriously as there was only a small picture and very little literature of the printer on the outside of its brochure.

The operators of the I-Dot and Anajet printers did not properly rip the files I gave them to print. I deliberately brought files with white and bright reds to see how they would look printed. The output from both printers omitted some of the whites and produced dull reds.

Two printers stood out-the NeoFlex and the Melco. Their colors on black tees were eye popping. The large Kornit also had a good color output, but the design had to be cured on a dryer unit under the machine for 8 minutes. Not a good selling point for so expensive a printer. The Brother GT-541 printed an unimpressive blurred design of a color file I gave them to print, (Too much money for a lite garment only printer). 

All in all, the show was very informative. I learned a lot and saw the Roland printer/cutter in action and the new draw/swinger heat press from Hotronix. Was scanned at the booths I attended, so I expect a lot of e-mailed info next week, and I took home a bagful of literature to digest.


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

Equipmentzones booth was very well put together, kudos to harry.


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

WholesalePrint said:


> Equipmentzones booth was very well put together, kudos to harry.


Sorry I left out EquipmentZone. I have a great experience with them since their openhouse last September and would recommend the VelociJet to anyone looking to buy a DTG.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

I hope you had a chance to stop by our island display at the Atlantic City show. We had three Veloci-Jet XL printers and a SpeedTreater Automatic Pretreater there. I know our techs printed out a very large number of files from attendees so I hope they were able to do yours also.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

> I too was at the show and agree that it was great. I was mostly looking at the DTG printers and I brought my own files to test print.


This is a great way to evaluate accuracy and ease of use among different platforms. We always encourage people to bring a file for us to print. 
If we missed printing your file at the show our mod1 would be happy to print it for your your collection.

All in all it was a great show and good turnout, its still great to see the wow factor still happens as this technology forges on.


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

Was Impressed with Marks branding, like the boxes and sell sheets.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

It was the best ISS show in the east in over two years. Not sure about the rest of the exhibitors, but we sold more than double the number of machines that we have in the past couple of years at this show. We will be glad to print custom samples as well. We were limited in our ability to do so simply by the volume of activity at our booth. We were able to do some custom images late on Friday and Saturday and early Sunday but were too busy the rest of the time. I guess I shouldn't complain about being too busy - I might get what I ask for!

Kudos to the attendees, the folks up there really do their homework prior to the show. I haven't had so many well though out questions from attendees at a show before. Hopefully we were able to provide equally as well thought out replies.

Thanks to everyone who attended.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

baddjun1 said:


> The operators of the I-Dot and Anajet printers did not properly rip the files I gave them to print.
> 
> ...
> 
> Two printers stood out-the NeoFlex and the Melco.


Interesting observation. This goes to show you how important the operator is when it comes to dtg printing. I say this because the Anajet and Melco printers are exactly the same printer with a different sticker on them. As much as everyone thinks dtg printing is a simple click and print application, there are some skills involved with dealing with the artwork, select the right print settings and maintaining the printer.

The real question that would be important to know would be what was done different between the Anajet and the Melco booths?

Just something to consider,

Mark


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

I like to read unbiased views on the different DTG printers, trouble is, it's difficult to know which posts and truly independent.

May I ask, which model was the Melco you saw?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Stitch-Up said:


> I like to read unbiased views on the different DTG printers, trouble is, it's difficult to know which posts and truly independent.
> 
> May I ask, which model was the Melco you saw?


This thread is a great collection of posts from DTG machine owners: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t41520.html


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Stitch-Up said:


> May I ask, which model was the Melco you saw?


Not sure which model, they only had one there, and it just said Melco on the top of it.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Stitch-Up said:


> I like to read unbiased views on the different DTG printers, trouble is, it's difficult to know which posts and truly independent.
> 
> May I ask, which model was the Melco you saw?


Melco and Anajet are only marketing the Gen-2 machines. Getting totally unbiased info is like asking people "what's the best dog". If you do your homework and really understand the "process" , you can ask the right questions and get answers that are usefull to your business

Ian


----------



## DynamiteGraphics (Jan 6, 2010)

Best show I have seen in years. It was really fun to see all the various DTG's side by side. Can't say enough about how helpful equipment zone was. From what I saw at the show, for my money, it has to be either the Velocijet or the I-Dot.

Was it just me or did anyone else notice the lack of embroidery presence?


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

good thread


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

I have to agree that the AC show was the best we have seen in the east in a long time. I will say that we sold equal amounts of embroidery machines and direct to garment printers. We actually sold more of each than we did of combined machines at last year's show. It even seems like multi-head embroidery machines are starting to make a comeback as we sold quite a few of these in AC as well.


----------



## aemdesign (May 26, 2009)

The show was incredibly helpful. There was so much information and expert help available. I think SWF (which was one of my must see vendors) did an outstanding job answering questions without "selling." I was also very happy with the offer of discounted samples at Charles River and ordered quite a few (real quality garments - I've used them before.)

As a small but rapidly growing company, I was a little disappointed at the garment 'giants' that could have been more helpful with easy to answer questions. They seemed to be looking over my head to find someone that does more business than I do. As my business grows, I weed them out. If you are with me while I grow, I'll stick with you. Lot's of companies sell the same goods-especially T-s and polos.

Like to end on a positive note though. I had to leave Saturday and don't think I could have stuffed one more bit of info into my brain. (Anyone else drive a long way in that storm? -Whew!) Kudos to those who man the booths; not an easy task and most did it with good grace. Thanks!

P.S. Thank you Harrah's for paying for my trip ;-)


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

We also found the Atlantic City show very busy for us. Great attendance at our island and great sales. We had 3 Veloci-Jet XL printers in the island and a SpeedTreater supplying them with pretreated shirts. We even treated some shirts for a competitor (they asked nice). Real nasty weather on Saturday. I was afraid we wouldn't see anyone coming in that day. It was so windy outside that we were joking that the only people we'd see were those that got blown into the building from the street. But it seems show goers are real tough because Saturday turned out to be very busy and we were actually mobbed at several points that day.

We did have a lot of people call us after the show to say they didn't go because of the weather reports. Because of that we're having an open house next Saturday, March 27, at our Fair Lawn, NJ facility for those who couldn't make AC.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

equipmentzone said:


> We even treated some shirts for a competitor (they asked nice).


Hahahaha, I was that competitor! Thanks for the generosity!


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

JeridHill said:


> Hahahaha, I was that competitor! Thanks for the generosity!



It was actually another competitor that I was referring to. Didn't know we also did some of Jerid's shirts. But knowing Jerid, he also asked nice. So I will correct my previous post to - "We even pretreated some shirts for _two_ competitors".

And Jerid, if you need any more shirts pretreated you are welcome to come to our open house next Saturday.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

equipmentzone said:


> And Jerid, if you need any more shirts pretreated you are welcome to come to our open house next Saturday.


Thanks for the offer, but I think it will be cheaper for me just to do it here. Airfare is a little pricey!


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

We're right near all 3 New York City airports if you want to come up.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## EnergyJenny (Mar 5, 2010)

baddjun1 said:


> I too was at the show and agree that it was great. I was mostly looking at the DTG printers and I brought my own files to test print. With quite a few samples obtained I have got my mind pretty well made up as to which ones impressed. One caveat, some of these companies should have thoroughly trained help available for us would be customers. The people operating the Freejet 320 TX at the Davis International booth could not download an eps file to print and had printer registration issues when they could not print directly over the white underbase. It seems that Davis Int'l isn't pushing it seriously as there was only a small picture and very little literature of the printer on the outside of its brochure.
> 
> The operators of the I-Dot and Anajet printers did not properly rip the files I gave them to print. I deliberately brought files with white and bright reds to see how they would look printed. The output from both printers omitted some of the whites and produced dull reds.
> 
> ...


Do you have any pictures of the images that they produced on the actual garment?


----------



## equipmentzone1 (Nov 22, 2008)

EnergyJenny said:


> Do you have any pictures of the images that they produced on the actual garment?


Hi Jenny,

If you are interested in looking at sample prints, you might want to take a look at this video that I shot at the ISS Atlantic City Show:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTUa9_ipr5I[/media]Three days before the show, we came up with the idea to have two giant walls of direct-to-garment printed t-shirts. We finished the project in a day with the Veloci-Jet XL direct-to-garment printer and the SpeedTreater Automatic Pretreatment System. You can see both t-shirt walls in the video.

-Alex


----------



## StoneEyes (Sep 3, 2010)

Got a chance to hit the ISS Show in Atlantic City this past weekend as well, had a good time lots of energy on the floor and absolutely a ton of information out there! 

I did write a review of my 1st ISS show in the General Discussions thread. Be interesting to see the others comments from the other TSF members, and really intrigued to hear from those who may have done business with anyone.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

baddjun1 said:


> Two printers stood out-the NeoFlex and the Melco. Their colors on black tees were eye popping. The large Kornit also had a good color output, but the design had to be cured on a dryer unit under the machine for 8 minutes. Not a good selling point for so expensive a printer. The Brother GT-541 printed an unimpressive blurred design of a color file I gave them to print, (Too much money for a lite garment only printer).


I want to say thank you for NeoFlex was one of your selects. Next step is Look into service record and reputation.
Thanks again. I hope soon we will meet again.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

StoneEyes said:


> Got a chance to hit the ISS Show in Atlantic City this past weekend as well, had a good time lots of energy on the floor and absolutely a ton of information out there!
> 
> I did write a review of my 1st ISS show in the General Discussions thread. Be interesting to see the others comments from the other TSF members, and really intrigued to hear from those who may have done business with anyone.


I just read your post and I am lost what to say with your comments. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t146496.html


----------



## aaprintsupply (Apr 6, 2009)

StoneEyes said:


> Got a chance to hit the ISS Show in Atlantic City this past weekend as well, had a good time lots of energy on the floor and absolutely a ton of information out there!
> 
> I did write a review of my 1st ISS show in the General Discussions thread. Be interesting to see the others comments from the other TSF members, and really intrigued to hear from those who may have done business with anyone.


CC it was a pleasure meeting you at the show. Just read your post! I'm glad to hear that you had an enjoyable and informative show. I sincerely appreciate your comments but I must say that your image was defintely a more memorable one for me and so the credit belongs with the artist . Welcome to the family and I look forward to growing with you as partners and friends.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Closing out this thread since it was originally started for the 2011 ISS Atlantic City Show.

Everyone is more than welcome to continue to share experiences with this year's show in one of these two threads (or even start a new topic of your very own )

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/offline-retail-tradeshows/t141377.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t146496.html


----------

